# asa 5505 ASDM



## joey1949 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, How can I put in a route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 to route my DMZ with service level 50 to default iNSIDE gateway 192.168.0.1..Do I need a route or is the nat rule sufficient to route specific ports I created with access rules. It Seems anyone from my DMZ can't get out on any port. Tried http or any protocol even though I created access rules and network objects and services with ports and applied the access rules to the interfaces using GUI ASDM.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

such a route would direct all the packets on your dmz out your wan interface which defeats the point of a DMZ.
What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## joey1949 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well this is an initial install. Let me rephrase the question. I have an asa 5505 which I'm trying to install on my home network. I have a basic license of 10 which enables me to have an outside and Inside network. I could turn the inside vlan1 security level of 100 and create a dmz but let's let it as inside with security level 100. I have an Linksys E4500 router with an address of 192.168.1.1 and the initial install of my asa inside is 192.168.1.1..how do I put my Linksys router to run off my inside network on the asa 192.168.1.1...do I change the Linksys to address 192.168.1.2 connect it to the inside network vlan 2 192.168.1.1 and do I then need a 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 route to the provider outside network which will be my public address on the asa connected to the provider address x.x.x.x that I have now off the Linksys. Hopefully I made myself clear. Thanks


----------

